# Hi, I'm new



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. I'm 16 years-old and I've been dissociating for... God, I'm not even sure how long. For as long as I can remember I've been unable to recognize myself in the mirror and my body isn't easy to relate to. I had been suffering from almost constant panic attacks for about three or four years when I started self-injuring to numb myself to the fear. I developed OCD-like symptoms when I created rituals to avoid panicking (such as, odd numbers are good, certain colours should be avoided, and everything around me should be in order). After about a year of all this, I started dissociating; everything becoming weird and unreal around me, forgetting things almost immediately, being unable to concentrate or hear people, writing words backwards or completely wrong, feeling out of control and expecting a breakdown...

In September I went to the school counsellors and sought out help. I haven't gotten anything but red tape so far and I'm expecting to wait another two months... >___> I'm not on any medication or anything and I've never done any drugs because of the whole OCD thing.

Well, I want to survive the next waiting period, so I'm looking for support... heh...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

hiya 7th feather

Just read your online journal. Just want to say I hope you get the support you deserve from your school. There is lots of stuff on this website that might be of help, not just about dissociation but many of us suffer with similar issues as you do (re: your journal). 
Good luck!

Gxxx


----------

